# Pregnancy after D&C??



## CAmomma

Not sure exactly where to put this....But I just had a D&C performed last week. Are your chances of getting pregnant good after having one?


----------



## loobo83

hi hun.. so sorry for ur loss. I had a d&c back in June. I read up on alot of sites about becoming pregnant after one. lots of stories from women who have conceived straight away. Anyway, after having the op on the 11th June, I got my first af in July the another then end of july. Body getting back to normal i suppose. I am now pregs (sorry if make ya feel bad) bout 8 weeeks. Have another scan tomorro due to more bleeding so fingers crossed. Just want to send you big hugs hun and stay strong. It will happen. xxxxxxx


----------



## beachlover1

loobo83 said:


> hi hun.. so sorry for ur loss. I had a d&c back in June. I read up on alot of sites about becoming pregnant after one. lots of stories from women who have conceived straight away. Anyway, after having the op on the 11th June, I got my first af in July the another then end of july. Body getting back to normal i suppose. I am now pregs (sorry if make ya feel bad) bout 8 weeeks. Have another scan tomorro due to more bleeding so fingers crossed. Just want to send you big hugs hun and stay strong. It will happen. xxxxxxx

Ill second that! I had a D&C back on the 18th August, 28 days later to the day AF arrived. Im now back TTC!! when I had to have the op I googled D&C and future pregnancys til I could google no more. There are countless stories out there about people getting preggers after...if not immediately after!! I would not worry....you are certainly not alone. x


----------



## CAmomma

loobo83 said:


> hi hun.. so sorry for ur loss. I had a d&c back in June. I read up on alot of sites about becoming pregnant after one. lots of stories from women who have conceived straight away. Anyway, after having the op on the 11th June, I got my first af in July the another then end of july. Body getting back to normal i suppose. I am now pregs (sorry if make ya feel bad) bout 8 weeeks. Have another scan tomorro due to more bleeding so fingers crossed. Just want to send you big hugs hun and stay strong. It will happen. xxxxxxx

Im so glad...I hope everything is fine with you this time around.

Im also happy to hear that people havent had issues. I found a bunch of stories where people couldnt become pregnant since then or they were infertile, and there were only a few positive stories so I was worried. My mom had one many many years ago, and she had 3 kids after it, and Im sure they werent as advanced as they are now. But Im still working on my recovery, its so hard emotionally. Im in a rut and its going to take time to get out of it, I had the d&c this past wed, so its still pretty fresh.


----------



## MrsJD

So sorry for you loss.

You're more fertile after a MC as your levels drop and therefore, resulting in ovulation. Please bear in mind that you've had the lining of your womb removed and they advise to have atleast one period (not for dating when you've had a D&C but to let the lining build back up)

:hugs:

XX


----------



## Logiebear

Sorry for your loss hun. I just wanted to let you know tha I got pregnant just first cycle after my ERPC (d&c). Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Mandy3785

hi hun i had a d&c in january. i think my body has got back to normal now and we are trying again x x x x


----------



## JuliaNBaby

I had a D&C done on July 9th, 2009, and have had only one cycle. I am now pregnant, just found out 2 days ago. It can happen. Im just hoping for the best for all of us. Hugs!


----------



## MrsCrabs

thanks for this thread - i had a d&c a week ago and have been given the go ahead to try again as of next week. i really want this more than anything. 

but im not to worried if it dosen't happen straight away again, my only concern is if we have the same problems again.


----------



## marie-louise

Hello there,

sorry for your loss, i had a d and c and am now pregnant again after one af. The hospital have been great and are giving me early scans to reassure me. I hope this makes you feel a bit more positive


----------



## beachlover1

I had a D&C in August and AF arrived a week ago.....you have all certainly made me feel positive  x


----------



## Jelly_Tot

hey hunni, if its any consilation, i had a d&c in 2006 met new DP 5 months after and i am now on my second healthy pregnancy :) xx


----------



## Las78

Hun, so sorry for your loss. 

I had several (6+) DC's after my 1st Daughter, went on to have another little girl, lost my little boy 6 months ago (17w) and had a D&C then, and am now pregnant so I really don't think it will cause any problems unless any damage caused during the D&C, then I'm not sure.


----------

